# A Shiny Round Square Pen



## skiprat (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing fancy I'm afraid... This didn't even start out as a pen, I was just practicing a theory of mine about holding square stock accurately in a three jaw scroll chuck on my metal lathe.( I used my adaptor faceplate of my 4 jaw chuck for another project so it was out of action. )
Anyway....it worked out fairly accurately and this is the result. A 3 piece, double closed ended rollerball pen in stainless ( of course !! :biggrin: )

Maybe this is the kick-start I need to get back into pen making :wink:

The third pic simply shows the step and recess that I think is necessary ( IMHO )  between the pen and cap. It's on every kit pen but often not done on some kitless pens I've seen recently.


----------



## magpens (Mar 29, 2015)

Superb, Skip !!!! (.... nothing fancy, he says, but I think it is superb !! )


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome back Skip. Square and shiny are nice.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 29, 2015)

I Like It!  A very nice transaction from square to round and a flawless finish, as usual. Nice to see you turning again!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 29, 2015)

Amazing pen.


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 29, 2015)

This is awesome!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 29, 2015)

its like you never stopped! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 29, 2015)

Amazing pen.

PM sent.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow! I am glad I checked in. It's good to see one of us is still functional. I REALLY like this one Steven. Very nice! 

Yes.....the STEP  I am guilty of being one who, doesn't usually do that. But, now I see that I should. :biggrin: Thanks for sharing pal!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks guys :biggrin:

Here's what the actual practice session was about... ( before it became a pen )

I'm pretty sure this method is used by many people but as I have about 10 meters of the square stock, I figured I'd actually measure it for future reference, instead of just eye-balling it....

1. Clamp your square stock in the chuck.  ( keep the same jaw orientated) 
2. Rotate chuck so lowest stock surface just touches cutter.
3. Rotate chuck 180 and measure gap between cutter and stock
4. Select feeler gauges to match half the gap
5. Fit the feeler gauges under the stock on the same jaw.
6. Test


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 29, 2015)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## SteveG (Mar 29, 2015)

Sweeeeeeet!
(My Sweeeeeeet has 1 more "e" than Dale's. For whatever that is worth!:wink


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 29, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. 

My Dad taught me to use a brass tube with a split along the length That just fits the square. Tighten the tube int he three jaw and it hold the stock.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes sir that is very cool.  Looks like a space ship pen. Very sleek.


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with Tom. It looks very futuristic.

Tony


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow!!


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 29, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Maybe this is the kick-start I need to get back into pen making :wink:.


 This is possibly the best news I've heard all day!

As usual, awesome pen! Thanks for sharing your process too!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2015)

Such a beautiful pen Skip. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Si90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow that is very cool!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 30, 2015)

SteveG said:


> Sweeeeeeet!
> (My Sweeeeeeet has 1 more "e" than Dale's. For whatever that is worth!:wink



LOL!:laugh:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2015)

Makes one chuckle. Notice the likes count here Skip. Whenever you post a pen the replys do mount up. I am sure it has to do with your smiling personality:biggrin: and how everyone loves you smile: inside joke)

Guess what I am saying is people gravitate to your posts and the pens you make so give the fans what they want. Must be tough being a rock star

Nice pen.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2015)

Gee...JT, thanks........I think:wink:

You have made one of the very nicest pens ever seen on IAP, so if you want to see the 'likes' mount up for you again then get off the damned keyboard and into your hobbit hole...:wink:

I reckon your post was in jest, but you know it touches a nerve being told that my work is liked more because of my supposed popularity rather than on any craftsmanship I may or may not have. :wink:

I think you know that I was once told that the only reason I won a contest or two was solely due to my popularity........I haven't entered a contest since. 

Now, why don't we go make a pen or two....:biggrin:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 30, 2015)

From here we'll move on to the.......Oh, shiny!  Nice one, Skip!


----------



## Curly (Mar 30, 2015)

Skip. I don't give votes to pens because I like the pen maker. I vote for the pen. You happen to be VERY talented as well as a decent guy. Become a jerk if it will make you show more and feel better.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 30, 2015)

An amazing pen, great work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Gee...JT, thanks........I think:wink:
> 
> You have made one of the very nicest pens ever seen on IAP, so if you want to see the 'likes' mount up for you again then get off the damned keyboard and into your hobbit hole...:wink:
> 
> ...




Skip you know the comment was in jest. We have had this one before. 

The people here have spoken and they want more pens from you so when you say you may have made your last pen as you did recently they are not accepting this. Good job on the pen.

As far as me I have told you this and said it many times here I wish I can get back into the shop. I have not been in my shop for almost 1 year now. I am hoping this will change soon. So till then this keyboard is all I have to try to keep my desire to make pens again, alive. I am rooting for you all the way. You are an inspiration here.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## ez Ed (Mar 30, 2015)

That Rocks!!


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 31, 2015)

That's one super cool pen,wow!!!





Steve


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 1, 2015)

Well done Skip! Beautiful work.

Mike


----------



## MikeL (Apr 2, 2015)

Very skilled work. Nice!


----------

